# 1970 cotton picker cleaned up pics



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2019)

Well the Weather sucks ....so I took a few pics in the basement. Most of you know it was disassembled and stored in a plastic tub for quite a while in a dry garage..  I finally got the bike together and cleaned up polished.  I put the original pedals on it with the krate ball head lite... so here are a few pics..  pardon the basement mess... :0:0


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 8, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## unregistered (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you... it was a suprise on the Crome it came out nice..


----------



## kasper (Oct 10, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks.  No pitting in the Crome ..


----------



## Callahooney1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks like a fun ride!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you it’s a clean machine...lol


----------



## ADKBIKES (Oct 14, 2019)

very nice one


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks.  It was disassembled because the 1/2 of the rear spokes were replaced with the wrong ones...  lol


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Oct 21, 2019)

looks good!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank you... I’m into prewar bikes but this one strikes “a when I was a kid nerve” .......  wish it was my old 65 lime super deluxe... hey beggars cant be choosers. Lol :0:0:0


----------

